# Maldives Malady: A Tropical Adventure



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is an average University student who feels his life is stuck in a rut. Although he has a job, good grades and friends, he feels like his life is passing him by without him really living, or doing anything outside the mundane and mainstream.

A trip to a seemingly unknown island in the Maldives is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique and personal experience, so Dom sets off, alone. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

This is a fictional short story with light drama and humour. It is set in a fictional version of the real world, in which a mysterious island called Goljaban exists among the Maldives islands.

www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE



I have also written a dark fantasy novel, available from my sig.

Happy Reading!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TP-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Betsy, I'm excited to have another book on the bookshelf and sig!

Maldives Malady- is free for two days starting NOV 20TH PST- would appreciate a review

Maldives Malady up to top 12 on top 100 free list, and almost first page on another.

PLEASE check out my Author Page here: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Maldives Malady, the second one in the signature, is a lightly humourous/dramatic short story dealing with issues of conformity and uniqueness, and set in an enchanting tropical setting.

I also have published a dark fantasy, the first one in the sig, a new world with hand-crafted factions.

Visit my official Author Page to see free previews, extra information about my books, and all the links regarding my books.

Please feel welcome to take a few minutes of your time to relax and enjoy the author page, at: *http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/*


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

*Maldives Malady will make great, light holiday reading over the holiday period, and is free for the next three days! If you like the writing style perhaps you'll like my fantasy novel, Steel, Magick and Faith, which is on holiday sale at 0.99c. Anyway, here are some extracts from Maldives Malady to give you a taste of what it is like:

'His cell-phone rang. Dominic fumbled for it on the nightstand next to the couch, the dim lights not helping his endeavour. He had piercing, generic, banal fluorescent lights on his face all the time at work and at University, it was so bad it made him loathe even natural sunlight. Lucky this apartment's living room light had a dimmer. He flipped open his phone and said hello. 'Hey Dom, how you doin'?' a voice boomed. It was Ben. They proceeded to talk about the upcoming exams, which were deceptively close as it was week 10 at the moment. Yes, they would be alright. Yes, they would meet up afterwards. No, he hadn't studied more than Ben had. As he clapped the phone closed after the genial conversation reached its natural nadir, he had forgotten most of what had been said'.

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

 [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE[/url]*


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Maldives Malady will make great, light holiday reading over the holiday period, here are some extracts from Maldives Malady to give you a taste of what it is like:

'His cell-phone rang. Dominic fumbled for it on the nightstand next to the couch, the dim lights not helping his endeavour. He had piercing, generic, banal fluorescent lights on his face all the time at work and at University, it was so bad it made him loathe even natural sunlight. Lucky this apartment's living room light had a dimmer. He flipped open his phone and said hello. 'Hey Dom, how you doin'?' a voice boomed. It was Ben. They proceeded to talk about the upcoming exams, which were deceptively close as it was week 10 at the moment. Yes, they would be alright. Yes, they would meet up afterwards. No, he hadn't studied more than Ben had. As he clapped the phone closed after the genial conversation reached its natural nadir, he had forgotten most of what had been said'.

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

And if you want a dark fantasy read in the same writing style, one that has been described as something that fans of fantasy with a realistic touch would like, check out

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

If you're curious at all about the process an ordinary indie writer goes through writing their books, some free previews, or want to read reviews and spotlights of my books, check out

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Maldives Malady will make great, light holiday reading over the holiday period, here are some extracts from Maldives Malady to give you a taste of what it is like:

'His cell-phone rang. Dominic fumbled for it on the nightstand next to the couch, the dim lights not helping his endeavour. He had piercing, generic, banal fluorescent lights on his face all the time at work and at University, it was so bad it made him loathe even natural sunlight. Lucky this apartment's living room light had a dimmer. He flipped open his phone and said hello. 'Hey Dom, how you doin'?' a voice boomed. It was Ben. They proceeded to talk about the upcoming exams, which were deceptively close as it was week 10 at the moment. Yes, they would be alright. Yes, they would meet up afterwards. No, he hadn't studied more than Ben had. As he clapped the phone closed after the genial conversation reached its natural nadir, he had forgotten most of what had been said'.

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

If you're curious at all about the process an ordinary indie writer goes through writing their books, some free previews, or want to read reviews and spotlights of my books, check out

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

*I also have a dark fantasy novel, Steel Magick and Faith, that has received a five star rating, two fours, and two threes. Extracts from Reviews:

-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings' 
-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it.  I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'
-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'
-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith*


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Maldives Malady will make great, light holiday reading over the holiday period, here are some extracts from Maldives Malady to give you a taste of what it is like:

'His cell-phone rang. Dominic fumbled for it on the nightstand next to the couch, the dim lights not helping his endeavour. He had piercing, generic, banal fluorescent lights on his face all the time at work and at University, it was so bad it made him loathe even natural sunlight. Lucky this apartment's living room light had a dimmer. He flipped open his phone and said hello. 'Hey Dom, how you doin'?' a voice boomed. It was Ben. They proceeded to talk about the upcoming exams, which were deceptively close as it was week 10 at the moment. Yes, they would be alright. Yes, they would meet up afterwards. No, he hadn't studied more than Ben had. As he clapped the phone closed after the genial conversation reached its natural nadir, he had forgotten most of what had been said'.

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

If you're curious at all about the process an ordinary indie writer goes through writing their books, some free previews, or want to read reviews and spotlights of my books, check out

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

*I also have a dark fantasy novel, Steel Magick and Faith, that has received a five star rating, two fours, and two threes. Extracts from Reviews:

-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings' 
-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it.  I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'
-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'
-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith* (GIVEAWAY AVAILABLE)


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Maldives Malady will make great, light holiday reading over the holiday period. You'll enjoy the dry humour and light drama elements.

*http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE*

Here are some extracts from Maldives Malady to give you a taste of what it is like:

'His cell-phone rang. Dominic fumbled for it on the nightstand next to the couch, the dim lights not helping his endeavour. He had piercing, generic, banal fluorescent lights on his face all the time at work and at University, it was so bad it made him loathe even natural sunlight. Lucky this apartment's living room light had a dimmer. He flipped open his phone and said hello. 'Hey Dom, how you doin'?' a voice boomed. It was Ben. They proceeded to talk about the upcoming exams, which were deceptively close as it was week 10 at the moment. Yes, they would be alright. Yes, they would meet up afterwards. No, he hadn't studied more than Ben had. As he clapped the phone closed after the genial conversation reached its natural nadir, he had forgotten most of what had been said'.

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

If you're curious at all about the process an ordinary indie writer goes through writing their books, some free previews, or want to read reviews and spotlights of my books, check out

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

I also have a dark fantasy novel, Steel Magick and Faith, that has received a five star rating, two fours, and two threes. Extracts from Reviews:

-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings'
-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it. Smiley I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'
-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'
-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith (GIVEAWAY AVAILABLE)


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Maldives Malady will make great, light holiday reading over the holiday period, and beyond. Going to the beach, or on vacation? Bring along this short story. You'll (I hope) enjoy the dry humour and light drama elements.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Check out my ask david page with convenient links to my author pages:

http://askdavid.com/reviews/book/tropical-adventure/3372

And a nice author interview a blogger was generous enough to conduct! 

http://bloghopforbooks.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/author-interview-tp-grish.html


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

Maldives Malady will make great, light holiday reading over the holiday period, and beyond. Going to the beach, or on vacation? Bring along this short story. You'll (I hope) enjoy the dry humour and light drama elements.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Check out my ask david page with convenient links to my author pages:

http://askdavid.com/reviews/book/tropical-adventure/3372

And a nice author interview a blogger was generous enough to conduct! Grin

http://bloghopforbooks.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/author-interview-tp-grish.html


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Maldives Malady should make nice reading when you're in the mood for light entertainment and to get away.

I had a fantastic author interview over at Brandy Nacole's Blog at: http://www.brandynacole.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

Maldives Malady will make great, light holiday reading over the holiday period, and beyond. Going to the beach, or on vacation? Bring along this short story. You'll (I hope) enjoy the dry humour and light drama elements.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Check out my ask david page with convenient links to my author pages:

http://askdavid.com/reviews/book/tropical-adventure/3372

And a nice author interview a blogger was generous enough to conduct! Grin

http://bloghopforbooks.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/author-interview-tp-grish.html


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a fictional short story with light humour and drama elements.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A96KUQE


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a fictional short story with light humour and drama elements.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a fictional short story with light humour and drama elements.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

To discuss the books of T.P. Grish, join the growing community at: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

We've gone from 32 members to 73 members in a couple of weeks. Still small numbers, but its improving. I think you might find a book you like.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Like a humorous / dramatic short story with holiday themes?

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Just want to be informed about new books, and sales on existing books? Please sign up to my discreet mailing list:

https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Information about all my books:

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Check out the promo for my other fantasy book, live on http://thecheapebook.com/live/, in the top left corner.

Have a great day!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The humorous / dramatic short story, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

The humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

The humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

The humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

The humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

The humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

The humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

This humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

This humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Also, the sequel to my fantasy book, Steel, Magick and Faith is coming out on June 1st. It is called 'The Shard of Palrinah'. To celebrate, a free paperback copy can be won, as well as digital copies for two runners up. To enter, simply sign up to my mailing list. Also, Steel, Magick and Faith is on sale for 99c at Smashwords, just use coupon code 'AT85P' here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

This humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Also, the sequel to my fantasy book, Steel, Magick and Faith is coming out on June 1st. It is called 'The Shard of Palrinah'. To celebrate, a free paperback copy can be won, as well as digital copies for two runners up. To enter, simply sign up to my mailing list. Also, Steel, Magick and Faith is on sale for 99c at Smashwords, just use coupon code 'AT85P' here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

This humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-L8by_gqDvkuWNtnyP1tZWQ/page1.html

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

This humorous / dramatic short story with a lush tropical setting, suitable for all ages, is available in many formats!

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-MWd96LT6SUW9xRHh1w02vQ/page1.html

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-MWd96LT6SUW9xRHh1w02vQ/page1.html

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-MWd96LT6SUW9xRHh1w02vQ/page1.html

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-MWd96LT6SUW9xRHh1w02vQ/page1.html

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-MWd96LT6SUW9xRHh1w02vQ/page1.html

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-MWd96LT6SUW9xRHh1w02vQ/page1.html

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'He plunged into the foliage, and was swept into a humid, wet world of towering trees, animal chirps and thick ferns. After a few steps, he turned, and could barely make out the village. He walked a few more steps. He could see nothing now except for the thick trees and long ferns and grasses that surrounded him. He was enveloped into the confined space between trees, surrounded by the jungle heat and staccato chirps. He turned in the direction of the village, but could only see thick, dense trees. Hoping his sense of direction had not been muddled, he turned back around to the direction of the alleged ocean, and kept walking.

Now the calls he heard sounded more and more strange. How far had he walked by now? The jungle, or rain forest, whatever it was, did not relent, and he kept on weaving into narrow gaps between the sturdy ferns and towering trees, pressing onwards. This continued for a seemingly oppressive amount of time, and he began to doubt his decision. To come to this place. To take a chance with his life, which was going in the right direction. Why couldn't he be happy with the normal and mundane, he cursed, scolding his own stubbornness'.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-MWd96LT6SUW9xRHh1w02vQ/page1.html

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/book-MWd96LT6SUW9xRHh1w02vQ/page1.html

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/286903

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/maldives-malady-tp-grish/1114675938

https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/maldives-malady-a-tropical-adventure/_/R-400000000000000966592

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000286903/Grish-T.-P.-Maldives-Malady-A-Tropical-Adventure/1.html

https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/maldives-malady-tropical-adventure/id606569584

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

This is a short story with a lightly humorous, dramatic bent. It is about a young man's search for meaning through a whimsical vacation. The portrayal of the Maldives is purposely fictional, and is not meant to be realistic. No offense is meant to the real country.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Dominic is your average University student with a few friends and a part-time job, but he increasingly feels bored and unfulfilled with his mundane and workaday life. His life is stuck in a rut, and he needs an escape.

A trip to the seemingly unknown and unmapped Goljaban Island, off the Maldives, is the perfect opportunity for him to have a unique adventure, and to discover some uniqueness to his life.

Dom sets off, alone, to the tropical and enigmatic destination. However he finds that it is not so easy to escape the grasp of mediocrity and uniformity that has enveloped his world, and he must reevaluate his feelings about life, self-worth, and what makes an individual.

Can Dom escape his mundane life, or is it his perception that needs to change?

This is a short story with humour and drama elements, available for 99c. The portrayal of the Maldives is as a whimsical, fictitious holiday destination, and is not supposed to be realistic regarding the real Maldives.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------

